# using goose call as locater for turkey



## shark6 (Jun 28, 2005)

will this constitute attempting to take?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you are locating them during your hunting period or for someone elses hunting period, yes.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

:help: could someone please expand on this,if you use a goose call before turkey season its legal but after the opener it is not? what about...say an owl call there's no season on them is that call illegal all together?it got me thinkin about other seasons ,turkey calls during bear or deer season will this constitute an attempting to take? spring bird huntin is fairly new to me i'm just trying to expand my knowledge,also is this call issue in the spring turkey guide? thx


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Certain laws provide certain methods one can use to hunt different spieces. You cannot use an electronic call to hunt turkeys. After re-reading my above post, although I meant an electronic call I did not specify what I was referring too (suprised no one said anything ). You can use any call you want to at anytime you want to providing you are not using an illegal call to hunt that particular species.

For example, to actually hunt ( hunt=take or attempt to take) or assisting someone else to hunt;
Turkey, Waterfowl - can use any call you want providing it is not an electronic call
Crow, deer, coyote, raccoon - you can use any type of call, electronic or otherwise.

Hope that is a little better explanation.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

thanks for the clarification,i always get a little uncomfortable,when i see an issue that i can't find in the rule book of a species i'm about to hunt.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

sullyxlh said:


> :help: could someone please expand on this,if you use a goose call before turkey season its legal but after the opener it is not? what about...say an owl call there's no season on them is that call illegal all together?it got me thinkin about other seasons ,turkey calls during bear or deer season will this constitute an attempting to take?



I am not sure Boehr read the original post right....if you are only looking at "attempt to take" I don't know that using any call in and of itself would constitute attempting to take, regardless of the species or season.

Easy to see why you are confused...


----------

